# What's the BEST airbrush system??



## MakeupMegan (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey everyone... 

I am wondering what the BEST airbrush system is (in your opinion)... Gun/compressor and Makeup.  I have heard names like (of course) MAC, Temptu, Kett (which I have heard is the best makeup for airbrushing).  I have also heard people say they use car airbrushing compressors... Thoughts???

Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Meg


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a luminess and I absolutely love it.  You can only use water based colors with it though


----------



## MakeupMegan (Nov 29, 2011)

you've used that on clients?  Brides?  Photos?  I have heard of people using luminess on themselves but I am not so sure about clients...What's the DL?  LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not a mua so I just use it on myself lol


----------



## MakeupMegan (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip... I know the friends I have that use it, :LOVE it, just not sure about on clients  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  XOXO


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't see why it would be bad for clients if its good enough to use on yourself it would be good enough for clients !


----------



## MakeupMegan (Dec 2, 2011)

It's not necessarily that it's not "good enough" but rather that my clients often have different needs (long lasting...conditions...tears...photography) than we need on a daily basis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MUA's often have to consider a lot when choosing what will be best for a particular client! I need something that offers versatility and I'm not sure only water based products will be the best choice...I'm sure it is awesome for daily work but the versatility is my concern.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Dinair's are pretty amazing too and I'm pretty sure you can use water and oil with them


----------



## MakeupMegan (Dec 2, 2011)

That's great! I know I have heard that name also--thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smashinbeauty (Dec 26, 2011)

I had no idea luminess was waterbased!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah with Luminess it's only water based! Cool stuff. I still love good old Iwata, I believe it is what MAC sells as their system. It's highly versatile and easy to clean. You can switch up colors in a sec and formulas too, add extra guns, etc. Try your local theater shop, you may get a better deal. Dinair foundation rules!


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Aug 30, 2012)

I've got Temptu, Dinair and Luminess.. Temptu is awesome.. Silicone doesn't move... Luminess is awesome.. The product feels awesome on my skin.. (I will say I find their foundations a little on the orange side though, may need to mix a few more together..) Dinair was the one I was most excited about and just don't like the foundation... I've been doing the airbrush a while but this foundation after even moisturizing, priming, it comes out soooo dry. Not a fan of it... Wish I was because of so many color options but I just can't seem to make their product work for me!


----------



## angelstevens8 (Sep 4, 2012)

i am also torn between airbrush brands. i have been looking at luminess, dinair and graftobian. i am not a mua and it is for personal use only so i have absolutely NO idea!

firstly is it safe to use any brand of makeup in any brand of compresser? (following water based/oil based specifications of course)

secondly has anybody heard of graftobian? it is not mentioned a great deal but i am DEFINITELY leaning towards their cosmetics. perhaps using a dinair compresser? although the graftobian compresser doesnt look too bad either..

any feedback would be amazing im so confused and torn between what brands to spend so much cash on!

xx


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Sep 4, 2012)

I love the Temptu. It's the only one (product wise) that stays on.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 4, 2012)

I just got one from Luminess and will be trying it with their foundation along with Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics foundation (ordered and shipped, waiting for it to arrive). I don't have any info on it other than I just got it last week and haven't used it yet. I have OCC's Tinted Moisturizer that I'm going to try with it as well.


----------



## lorega (Oct 4, 2012)

temptu and luminess


----------



## monica14 (Oct 22, 2012)

go with luminess, they have more reliable products and last longer


----------



## monica14 (Oct 22, 2012)

go with luminess, they have more reliable products and last longer


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2012)

BTW - don't use it with OCC Tinted Moisturizer. LOL Too thick. That was a fun mess cleaning but live and learn. LOL


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Oct 23, 2012)

Did not like Luminess at all! Dinair is the best by far!!


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Oct 23, 2012)

Update---- Got the correct colors for myself with the Dinair and it is by far my favorite as far as airbrush goes! Luminess is orange and turns orange on me regardless of how many colors I try to match to my skin..


----------



## MakeUp4U (Oct 25, 2012)

temptu in my opinion


----------



## addicted to art (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey everyone--you all are so helpful here and I have finally stopped procrastinating and signed up to ask questions lol

*Bump* please?

Love my private Makeup Artistry work and what I call hair art (love to paint so it's how I get my fix lol)

Joking aside, I have researched so much that my brain hurts! There is soooooo much out there!

I fell in love with this adorable young lady with her own blog on makeup (xsparkage), love her creativity and ability to just put herself out there...

Her portable kit for vacations is the Dinair system; so of course I bought it! At 99 bucks which included the gun compressor and sample pack of colors, it was a no brainer! for me anyway. I have oily skin and my pores show through makeup. Dinair makes my skin FLAWLESS. BUT (and it's a big but), the foundation is VERY matte and I have a skin tone that is hard to match. Blonde haired blue eyed Italian with yellow orange undertones! The ONLY makeup that EVER matched my skin was prescriptives. theyre out of business, so I began making my own mixes to match but let's face it, traditional can't hold a candle to airbrush.  I'm confused about the needles nozzles PSI and the correct equipment to use with each medium-I read alcohol and silicone is a no-no and it makes sense the chems don't match and turn into a blob of gook! ewww

That said, I researched more and found myself on Iwata's site buying their neo compressor, which I am not too pleased with compared to the dinair, but it's supposed to and does work with s/b. Right now I've tried temptu, and everyone raves about the product; in my reality, it's like I'm putting on too much product and the shade is wrong even though I've bought a few and honestly, they are so close in shade color that it doesn't look right.

For the temptu users--what is the process you use to get the effect that I can only get with water based makeup? The matte is beautiful, but I use lustre drops to add the dewy glow; even though I use very little of the Dinair makeup (excuse the misspellings-being lazy...), the finish darkens and even using their lightest foundation doesn't help--Flawless skin, but unless I am wearing a scarf or turtleneck, I look made up.

I guess what I am asking is I want to know HOW to use the temptu bc their videos before and afters are EXACTLY what I am hoping to achieve.... I'm leaning towards 2 things--not a good color match and the neo gun by Iwata. A compressor is a compressor and noise isn't a perk for me; I just want to know if changing the compressor, the gun, or just the nozzles and needles will do the trick? Any help at all would be incredibly and graciously accepted!! 

Also I am trying to match needle, nozzle to foundation base i.e. water, s/b, alcohol (even if I don't use it). I really want the results that so many of you have raved about...

in need of guidance!! Thank you all--you guys rock!


----------



## usman dcs (Dec 6, 2013)

I THINK SULLIGER IS THE BST.......


----------



## Beta (Dec 7, 2013)

Im trying airbrush for the very first time and I want to buy a system for myself as a Christmas gift. I havent the foggiest idea where to start...all i know is that people rave about DInair and Temptu but what is the difference in the products to create such a price difference? Im tempted to just grab the Dinair just because the of the shiny price tag but I also understand that you pay for what you get...


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 8, 2013)

*TEMPTU*. The Flawless Complexion Kit is only $99 right now for the holidays ($149.99 any other time). The Signature Starter Kit is $199.99. Not only is it extremely easy to apply, but it goes on lightweight. Also when you build coverage, it feels very natural too. Plus, whenever I use mine, I never break out. Don't be fooled by any bad rating, as this is a modestly high tech device. If you want flawless skin, you have to go with this one. Definitely worth the investment!


----------



## Allkaye (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a luminess and I absolutely love it.  You can only use water based colors with it though
Luminess Air kit is not only for water based foundation, i can also use others such as alcohol and silicone based foundation i own the pro kit and i use these in mine what i do if they r too thick i thin them out with the matching mixing mediums


----------



## annabeautybox (Dec 20, 2013)

girls I have another question for you: I would like to use an airbrush system for my wedding but I live in Europe,, what do you suggest? Many systems that you named are only available in the USA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you have any tips? thanks!


----------

